# 2012 East Cape Caimen



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2012 East Cape Caimen being pushed by a Evinrude 60hp ETEC (345 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Ram Line single axle trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Rear powdercoated poling platform, rear deck storage, rear bench seat, side console w/analog tach, switch panel & powdercoated steering wheel w/steering knob, Lenco electric trim tabs, gunnel rod storage, bow storage box, removable powdercoated casting platform and navigation lights.

Extremely clean East Cape that was just serviced and is 100% water ready!!. Financing Available!! Priced at $24,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

